# Sirius XM Login fail



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

I had to remove some apps from my tivo, and then reinstalled the siriusxm app, it will not login, either by using a secondary device, or by username and password which it says is invalid.

100% the username and password is correct as I logged in using my other devices no problem.

Any one else having an issue or a suggestion.

Cheers.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JamesGreystone said:


> I had to remove some apps from my tivo, and then reinstalled the siriusxm app, it will not login, either by using a secondary device, or by username and password which it says is invalid.
> 
> 100% the username and password is correct as I logged in using my other devices no problem.
> 
> ...


I just tested SiriusXM on my TS4K and it works fine. I was already logged in, so I have not tested that part, logging in. And based on your experience, I don't want to try logging off. Try a factory reset of the TS4K.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> I just tested SiriusXM on my TS4K and it works fine. I was already logged in, so I have not tested that part, logging in. And based on your experience, I don't want to try logging off. Try a factory reset of the TS4K.


Oh no a factory reset is to painful, just got everything 100%. Sure you don't want to log off and check eh.. lol


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JamesGreystone said:


> Oh no a factory reset is to painful, just got everything 100%. Sure you don't want to log off and check eh.. lol


Just logged off and back on successfully.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> Just logged off and back on successfully.


Hmmm thanks appreciate you doing that. No idea why then. Will have to keep digging.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JamesGreystone said:


> Hmmm thanks appreciate you doing that. No idea why then. Will have to keep digging.


The only think I can tell you is that I'm on a Lifetime Sirius Subscription, not from XM, if that matters.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> The only think I can tell you is that I'm on a Lifetime Sirius Subscription, not from XM, if that matters.


oddly it worked fine before I had to remove some apps and reinstall. weird for sure.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

Just an update, tried on my shield. Thought I had already and same issues. Seems to be something to do with streaming boxes for me. :*( ..... Works fine on pc iphone alexa and even my android tablet. The mystery deepens.


----------

